
Cycorp, Inc. (Attempt at Common Sense AI) - gibsonf1
http://www.cyc.com/
======
gibsonf1
This is a project that's been going on for over a decade at a very high RD
cost. Their basic epistemology for their conceptual model looks hopelessly
flawed. Not only is there ambiguity between instances of concepts and
concepts, they even have circular definitions (see the definition of concept
on their free browser: <http://opencyc1.cyc.com:3602/cgi-bin/cyccgi/cg?cb-
start.)> They admit to extensive contradictions in their system and try to
solve it with contextual focusing, but the results seem very unpromising. They
also admit that adding new information to the db gets increasingly hard
because of the web of contradictions. I think the only hope this project has
is for a system with a conceptual model more closely following the human
conceptual model scanning their entire db for useful information and creating
an entirely new hierarchical structure.

